
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (June 2018) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
cap4
SENIOR FULL STACK Developer with desire to work on functional language stacks

Location: Boulder, CO Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (remote preferred, but open to any options)

I’m currently most interested in jobs involving primarily functional stacks
with strong static typing (Haskell, Elm, Purescript, OCaml) but am open to
other offers.

I have a lot of experience in all ranges of the stack, and probably bring some
unique experience as a pretty strong front-end and back-end dev who has also
spent a lot of time with data modelling and complex SQL creation and
optimization. I am a serviceable DevOps person with decent knowledge of AWS
and kubernetes. I have also been a team lead and CTO, and enjoy also working
with the business and managing small teams in agile environments

On the mobile side I've built apps in React Native using a Redux, Saga,
Typescript stack.

Website: smaccoun.com

Skills: Elm, Haskell, React, React Native, Typescript, Redux, Redux Saga, SQL,
Data Modelling, Java

Email: theraccoun@gmail.com

------
qkeast

      ===
      UX Designer
      ===
    
      Location: Berlin (July–August) / Winnipeg (Current)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: UX research, strategy, and design; React/SASS/etc.
      Résumé/CV: http://cld.caribou.co/3J2M2m0h0S35
      Email: qkeast@gmail.com
    

I'm a UX designer with 8+ years of experience working with product teams and
organizations to create better experiences. I use human-centred design to work
anywhere from research and strategy to the last 5%. I'm interested in joining
a product team—either remotely or in Berlin—that will challenge me to push
myself and the product further every day.

As someone with a hearing problem, I bring a unique perspective on
accessibility in digital products and services. You can learn more about this
in my user guide to me:
[https://quinnkeast.com/readme](https://quinnkeast.com/readme)

Portfolio: [https://quinnkeast.com](https://quinnkeast.com)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/quinn-
keast/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/quinn-keast/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/quinnkeast](https://twitter.com/quinnkeast)

Medium: [https://medium.com/@quinnkeast](https://medium.com/@quinnkeast)

------
jayhuang
Front-end Developer

Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (React.js, React Native, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Angular.js), HTML/CSS, LESS/SASS, Git/SVN, Yarn/Bower, Gulp/Grunt,
Jest/Enzyme/Selenium, RESTful APIs

Focus on building web/mobile applications, with experience on both the front
and back-end. More recently focusing on front-end work, namely working with
React; having users happy to interact with something I've built is what keeps
me motivated.

I've worked in a bunch of industries and led a bunch of fairly successful
teams including: leading a team to build a major government satellite project
(RADARSAT Constellation Mission), further developing an asset management
system and other tools for the movie industry, attempting to build a real
estate/housing application more successful than my first from a couple years
back, and more.

Looking for a great team focused on building a product (or products) users
love, with minimal red tape. A team that works well with each other with
little in the way of workplace politics, is passionate about what they're
building, alongside management and PMs that do their best to help the team and
product succeed.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/n68ufzc8wxv937o/Jay%20Huang%20-%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/n68ufzc8wxv937o/Jay%20Huang%20-%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: See resume

------
TeffenEllis
Location: San Francisco / USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes -- west coast only

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, Redux, Sketch, Blender, d3.js,
developer copywriting

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/nhosx6hzgx3s95i/Teffen%20Ellis%27%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/nhosx6hzgx3s95i/Teffen%20Ellis%27%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: teffen@nirri.us

Portfolio: [https://nirri.us](https://nirri.us)

Recent projects:

[https://1.1.1.1](https://1.1.1.1) \- Fast and private DNS

[https://www.cloudflare.com/apps/](https://www.cloudflare.com/apps/) \- Apps
that make creating websites simpler

\---

Hi there! My name is Teffen and I'm a product engineer with 10 years of
experience at big and small companies. I like to wear a lot of hats and help
companies refine their vision for market fit. I'm also experienced in engineer
mentorship and have taught several workshops on creating software for non-
technical customers. I'm currently managing a creative studio that helps
companies fill in all the small parts that make product launches feel great.
Some of my recent projects include data visuals for tech events, developer
relations consulting -- and as of lately, writing a screenplay and soundtrack
for a VR movie!

Let's build something amazing!

------
tpotanski
JAVASCRIPT FRONT-END Developer Consultant with Back-End & DevOps experience

    
    
      Location: NY / Remote
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/tompotanski/
      Email: tom@potanski.com
      Phone: (347) 745 6734 (let's talk)
    
      6 years of professional experience
      Good understanding of algorithms and complexity, as well as project management, sales & marketing
      Previous experience with remote teams
    
      Technologies: JavaScript (ES6, ES7), Python, React, Redux, JSX, Redux-Saga, Ember, Node, Express, Less, Sass, Webpack, 
      Handlebars, Ansible, Gulp, Lo-Dash, Underscore, Django, Bash, Jenkins CI&D, CodeShip, Amazon Web Services (AWS), 
      Google Cloud, Nginx, Sentry, Elastic, Docker, Docker compose, Nginx, Supervisor, Photoshop, Gimp, Unix, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, 

Npm, Yarn, Flow, Terraform, Kubernetes, Flask, Redis

    
    
      Testing: Jest, Mocha, Enzyme, Karma, PyTest, Protractor

------
rbergmair
DATA SCIENTIST WITH EXPERTISE IN SEARCH ENGINES, NATURAL LANGUAGE PROCESSING,
& MACHINE LEARNING. FORMERLY AT GOLDMAN SACHS. PHD, UNIVERSITY OF CAMBRIDGE.

Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Availability: At 20 hr/wk starting Oct-1 2018, then 40 hr/wk starting Mar-1
2019.

Technologies: Natural Language Processing, Search Engines, Machine Learning

Email: see [http://www.utopia-refraktor.com/en/contact](http://www.utopia-
refraktor.com/en/contact)

Web: [http://www.utopia-refraktor.com/](http://www.utopia-refraktor.com/)

LinkedIn:
[https://at.linkedin.com/in/richardbergmair](https://at.linkedin.com/in/richardbergmair)

Some salient points about myself:

* Ph.D. in Natural Language Processing from the University of Cambridge

* taught Machine Learning for Natural Language Processing at the University of Malta as module leader

* worked as Data Scientist at Goldman Sachs for 1,5 years

* worked as Sr Search Engineer at JUJU.COM for 2,5 years

* 8-year track record of remote/contracting work in Data Science, Natural Language Processing, & Machine Learning

* particularly experienced with the scientific Python ecosystem, cloud technologies, and databases (SQL & NoSQL)

I prefer to work remotely but I'm willing to do up to 20% of my work on-site
in the long-run average and be on-site up to 2 weeks at a time (travel
expenses paid). I am based in Germany but am willing to work US east coast
hours (have done so for years working with JUJU.COM without any issues).

------
toovs
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Technologies: Ruby, Javascript, Node, React, Haskell, Devops

Portfolio/CV: www.bolton.bio

Email: neill@bolton.bio

\----------------

Hey all! My name's Neill. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, and serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool stuff
with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
hnjip
Location: Los Angeles, CA or Orange County, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Email: jorge.israel.p@gmail.com

Note: I'm going through messages that were eaten by a bad gmail filter.

Technologies: Rust, TypeScript, Python, Go, Node.js, React.js, Ruby, Clojure,
PostgreSQL, Docker, Kubernetes

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/zg61blcfod3i3mr/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/zg61blcfod3i3mr/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Note: Many items (usually those in bold) are links to further information. Try
hovering to see which!

Website: [https://www.blaenkdenum.com](https://www.blaenkdenum.com)

Notes:
[https://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/](https://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/blaenk](https://github.com/blaenk)

StackOverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/101090](https://stackoverflow.com/users/101090)

\----------------------------------------

I'm a practical developer who's happy to work at any level of the stack using
a variety of different technologies and languages. I'm always eager to learn
the best practices of each to produce idiomatic and correct solutions.

I'm not opinionated, although I do have opinions and preferences. I'm happy to
embrace the fun challenge of adapting to the given situation. I love to learn
different technologies out of a genuine interest in gaining different
perspectives on software development, both to help me keep an open mind and to
be mindful of the variety of different approaches that can be taken to solve a
problem. You can get a sampling of this in the link above to my notes.

------
pards
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, SQL, Scripting, Angular, DevOps

Résumé/CV: [https://www.craigpardey.com/page/craig-pardey-software-
devel...](https://www.craigpardey.com/page/craig-pardey-software-developer/)

Email: craig@pardey.ca

Versatile technologist with a proven record of building and shipping software
in large enterprises. Wears many hats, such as team lead, solution architect,
developer, business liaison, and team therapist.

T-Shaped professional with deep knowledge of the Java stack, plus the all of
the supporting components including Linux, scripting, databases, application
servers, and build & deployment automation.

Enjoys applying modern technologies and practices to legacy codebases.

------
deg4uss3r
Location: United Kingdom (US Citizen) Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
(preference for UK/Europe) Technologies: Rust, Network protocols, Networking,
Cellular, Python, Bash, Linux, MacOS, Elastic Stack

Résumé/CV: Please email for more Email: ricky <at> hosfelt <dot> io PGP Key:
[https://hosfelt.io/ricky.asc](https://hosfelt.io/ricky.asc)

I have been working for the same company for 7 years, during this time I rose
from junior to subject matter expert. I want to focus on a more development
heavy role and continue expanding my knowledge. I am good a thinking outside
the box, leading, and research.

------
oonetoinfinity
Location: SF (looking to relocate to NYC or go remote)

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: to NYC

Technologies: AWS, Python, Boto3, RDS, AutoScale, S3, Terraform, Ansible,
Chef. Currently learning GCP, Docker, and Kubernetes off the job.

Resume: I've been at the DevOps game successfully for 5 years now. Have
experience working with multiple cloud providers though AWS and/or GCP are
preferable, contributions to major open source projects as both bug fixes and
features, and constantly learning new things. Looking for relocation to NYC or
NYC pay with remote team as a mid to senior level candidate. Full resume
available upon request.

Email: myhnthread@gmail.com

------
kamilm
Senior Frontend Developer specializing in React technology stack.

\- 6 years of professional experience.

\- 5 years of experience as a Frontend Developer.

\- 3 years of experience with React.

\- 1.5 year of experience as a Team Lead.

    
    
      Location: Kraków, Poland / relocating soon
      Remote: Yes, only remote
      Willing to relocate: Yes (depends on geographical location)
      Technologies: JavaScript (ES6, ES7), React, Redux, Redux-Saga, Node, Express, Webpack, Jest, HTML, CSS, SASS, SCSS, LESS etc.
      Résumé/CV: http://cv.kamilmielnik.com
      Email: kamil.adam.mielnik@gmail.com

------
sriram_sun
==== Looking for Technical Product Manager, Software Engineering or Consulting
roles.

Here is my elevator pitch:

I have been responsible for development and delivery of core software
infrastructure platforms for Medical Devices for market leaders like Baxter
and Terumo. These Class III devices with a market cap of ~$1B have been
deployed all over the world and have been routinely used in life saving
procedures.

My responsibilities also involved vendor management, in-sourcing vs
outsourcing decisions, leading a team of Principal Engineers and working with
cross-functional teams. I've leveraged open source Hardware and Software
solutions to substantially reduce cost and time to market, successfully
conceptualized and released software products with stringent regulatory and
safety considerations including cyber-security and remote communications;
simultaneously pushing at technical and innovation boundaries. Lately I've
been working with some Bay Area startups in the field of Robotic Surgery. I
helped develop products that transitioned from experimental to late stage
human trials to FDA approval.

Currently interested in working on cloud based or security infrastructure
development projects. Early stage startups, hit me up as well.

==== Location: Irvine, CA

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
    
      Technologies: real time, embedded, architecture, iot, c++, python, learning rust, aws
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/sriramsundar
    
      Email: sriram@tinverse.com

------
nunoarruda
Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass, DOM, JavaScript, ES6/7/8, TypeScript, JSON,
AJAX, HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, Angular, RxJS, NgRx, Ionic,
Angular Material, Wijmo, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Developer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 16 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for - both
full-time and contract.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that now has 15,000+ users, and an award-winning
payroll system. I've done frontend work for Adobe, 21st Century Fox, Bayer,
among other companies.

I've been working remotely for the last 5 years for clients worldwide and I
can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a distributed
team.

------
DPC22
Location: Bengaluru, India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
PHP, JS, HTML, CSS, JS (incl Es8), Rust, Vue
Résumé/CV:[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Vld4vHBkE-
cPeGnleJSJiNZ4...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Vld4vHBkE-
cPeGnleJSJiNZ4RtrHxXXTNHranVdFjE8/edit?usp=sharing) Email: dylan.dpc@gmail.com

------
ag_user123
Location: Prague

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6, Node.js, Koa(Express), Passport, React, Redux,
React Native, D3, Webpack, PostgreSQL, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, Heroku,
Firebase, Java, Spring MVC

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1U-Gl1JqQ3R5U9265XjoSZCIMCgK...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1U-Gl1JqQ3R5U9265XjoSZCIMCgKDMTEh/view)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

I am a freelance software engineer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked with an array of different technologies and
am currently focusing on full-stack development in Node.js and React.js. I
also have experience with React Native.

I've been working remotely for clients worldwide and I'm looking for
freelance/contract work.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Blog: [http://andrejgajdos.com/blog](http://andrejgajdos.com/blog)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
tradziej
Location: Poland Remote: Yes, preferred (2+ years of experience working
remotely)

Willing to relocate: Location and project dependent

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Node.js, React, Ember.js, HTML,
CSS, Git, Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/b3WBDr](https://goo.gl/b3WBDr) (PDF)

Email: See resume

Full Stack Software Engineer (with 5+ years of experience) looking for a long
term gig. Working remotely as a contractor.

------
ibarrajo
Location: San Diego, CA. Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: New York, Seattle, Mexico City.

Technologies: Python, PHP, NodeJS, Angular, PostgreSQL, MySQL, AWS, GCP,
Heroku, OpenShift

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/ninja](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/ninja)

Email: josue@elninja.com

Hi, I'm an experienced full stack developer previously CTO and co-founder of
Evimed Healthcare, a now defunct medical tourism startup. And previously an
engineer at Underground Elephant, a fintech/adtech company in San Diego,
California ([http://ue.co](http://ue.co)).

I have a multidisciplinary background and have experience architecting and
developing lead generation platforms, marketing automation tools, integrated
point of sale, inventory management, CRM and reporting solutions. Currently
I'm working on earning my Google Cloud Professional Data Engineer
certification.

At this moment I'm freelance consulting, developing marketing solutions and
managing brand trademarks abroad.

My ideal would be a mid level full stack development position that has a
strong exposure to data science and machine learning.

------
cmacs42
Location: US/PST (US Citizen) Remote: remote or Seattle or Portland

Willing to relocate: potentially

Summary: 5+ professional years as front end engineer. Please email me for CV.

Contact: csalvi42@gmail.com

Technology:

Javascript (ES6/7+), Typescript, React.js, Redux.js, Node.js, Express.js,
CSS3/SASS, HTML5, D3.js, Jest, Mocha.js

Webpack, Canvas, Gulp, Vagrant, Heroku, AWS, Git, GitHub, NPM, Yarn, Slack,
Linux, Unix, Firebase, mySQL, MongoDB, VMware, Docker, Jenkins/Travis CI, JIRA
suite

------
codez
==============================

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Potentially in the future!

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, React, React-Native, Redux, Storybook, Vue,
CSS Grid, GSAP, CSS3, SASS/SCSS, Stylus, Less, Wordpress, Animation & Canvas,
Graphic design, Webpack, HTML5, pug, Typescript, gulp, grunt, Node, Angular,
Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://jheytompkins.com](https://jheytompkins.com)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins](https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins)

===============================

I make awesome things for awesome people!

A developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front End! Keen
to help people solve problems and create cool experiences! Fortunate enough to
have worked with some big names and open to various types of opportunity.
Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you.

Don't hesitate to reach out, love a challenge!

------
nraynaud

      Location: Phoenix, Arizona
      Remote: yes, almost exclusively
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: javascript (including ES6), python, work with most languages.
      https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicolasraynaud/
      Email: nraynaud@gmail.com
    

I am an independent software developer, I have a work authorization in the US.
I am looking for contract work with robotics, weird algorithms, geometry,
weird file formats, not CRUD.

samples:

CNC toolpath generation and execution:
[https://github.com/nraynaud/webgcode](https://github.com/nraynaud/webgcode)

re-design of the geometry in a PCB EDA: [https://github.com/fritzing/fritzing-
app/pull/3083](https://github.com/fritzing/fritzing-app/pull/3083)

on the fly vmdk to vhd file converter: [https://github.com/vatesfr/xen-
orchestra/tree/master/package...](https://github.com/vatesfr/xen-
orchestra/tree/master/packages/xo-vmdk-to-vhd)

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
andygrunwald
Location: Düsseldorf, NRW, Germany

Remote: Maybe, but I would prefer onsite

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: The current web stack incl. container and resource scheduler. A
few technologies I have worked with are Go, PHP, Redis, Memcached, MySQL,
Docker, Mesos, Kubernetes, Saltstack, Chef, Apache, Nginx, Kafka, AWS/GCP

Résumé/CV: Please email me about my detailed CV. I have a bachelors degree in
business economics + computer science and I am 9 years on the job. I started
as a PHP programmer doing agency work with TYPO3. In the last 5 1/2 years, I
am doing Site Reliability Engineering. I've helped to expand from one
datacenter to five now (from the software perspective). I built a team around
this. This team is lead by me since 4 years now. Since 2 years we introduced
AWS and GCP into the stack for various areas. More details during a
conversation.

Email: andygrunwald@gmail.com

What I am looking for: An exciting job. I am an engineering manager and
software engineer with a high focus on backend and infrastructure. Let us
talk!

------
ejrv
Location: Canterbury, UK

Remote: Yes, exclusively

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux (Debian/Ubuntu, RHEL/CentOS, etc), iptables, Apache,
Nginx, ModSecurity, MySQL, cPanel, Plesk, WordPress, Bootstrap, HTML5, CSS,
SEO, basic PHP & JavaScript, Photoshop, DDoS mitigation, spam filtering, web
hosting environments.

Résumé/CV: [https://erwin.sh/cv.pdf](https://erwin.sh/cv.pdf)

Email: mail@erwin.sh

Website: [https://erwin.sh](https://erwin.sh)

I've been self-employed mostly as a Linux sysadmin for the past 4 years, now
looking for something that isn't self-employment. I'm game for anything
involving Linux or the technologies above, whether it's as a sysadmin or
something more versatile, and very much willing to learn new things. Can
provide further work samples privately, but a lot of it is security sensitive
and thus not public. Not interested in pure web design/development work right
now though, sorry.

------
craigtp
Location: Liverpool, England

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET, ASP.NET MVC, JavaScript, SQL Server, MySQL, AWS

Résumé/CV: [http://cv.craigtp.co.uk](http://cv.craigtp.co.uk)

Email: craig [at] craigtp.co.uk

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a full-stack analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects.

I work primarily, but not exclusively, with Microsoft technologies and the
.NET framework, leading complex and challenging enterprise software
development projects to successfully deliver robust, secure, scalable and
efficient software solutions that produce genuine and quantifiable business
value.

Throughout my career I've built web, desktop, server and embedded software and
am just as accomplished at designing and developing a single use website for a
dozen local users as I am a global microservices infrastructure supporting
millions. I've helped numerous businesses of varying sizes in varying
industries get their technology investment right and I can do the same for
you.

Recent projects include:

\+ Successfully lead, developed and delivered complete greenfield and bespoke
web site and back-end web platform for a leading UK children’s charity,
forming a core component of a complete brand refresh and redesign.

\+ Successfully lead project to develop industry leading anti-motor fraud
website, web service, OLAP & OLTP system and data warehouse including one of
Europe's largest anti-fraud databases for a Top 40 UK law firm.

\+ Successfully designed and delivered market-leading, best-of-breed corporate
travel management web & desktop-based product suite for a company who, largely
as a result of the technology, were later acquired in a multi-million pound
deal.

------
neil1023
Location: New Jersey, USA (can commute to New York City)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (San Francisco/Seattle)

Technologies: Java, J2EE, Python, JavaScript, Hadoop, Git, SVN, SQL (Oracle,
MySQL, Postgres), AWS, Selenium, RESTful APIs, Web Services, C, HTML/CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://s3.amazonaws.com/neil-patel-
resume/Neil_Resume.pdf](https://s3.amazonaws.com/neil-patel-
resume/Neil_Resume.pdf)

Email: neilpatel1023 (at) gmail.com

\--------------------------------------------------------

I am currently working as a software developer with 3+ years of experience.
Currently focused on web services and UI development. I enjoy automating tasks
+ working as efficiently as possible. I am open to SW Engineering positions +
data science positions as well.

Github: github.com/neil1023

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/neil-r-
patel/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/neil-r-patel/)

Portfolio: neilpatelportfolio.com

------
ccajas
SEEKING WORK

Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Web developer/game developer with remote experience. My interests revolve
around data viz, games, and simulation work. I have 10 years total experience,
including 3 years of remote work. I'm handy at helping out with challenges
related to performance or improving the visual experience of your application.

Skills: HTML/CSS, JavaScript, PHP, MySQL, MongoDB, React, Vue, Node.js,
Three.js, WebGL, HLSL, C#, XNA, MonoGame, Unity

Linkedin:
[https://linkedin.com/in/chriscajas](https://linkedin.com/in/chriscajas)

Github: [https://github.com/ccajas](https://github.com/ccajas)

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/r1syietklc2rxw8/ccajas-resume-
soft...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/r1syietklc2rxw8/ccajas-resume-software-
dev-2018-ln.pdf?dl=0)

Email: chris.cajas.m [at] gmail.com

------
tafodinho
Location: Buea, Cameroon

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JSON, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, PHP (Laravel),
javascript (React), Mysql, Linux, Wordpress, Python.

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Er9tw5PnRPhbO5BjbUo2m-9A1M...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Er9tw5PnRPhbO5BjbUo2m-9A1MliNLwg)

Email: tafodinho@gmail.com

------
Propolice
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes, can work 10AM UTC onwards.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:
Linux,*BSD,Lua,C,Go,Monitoring,Firewalls,Containers,Configuration
management,SIEM,IDS,IPS,Vulnerability management

CV: upon request

Email: racekondisyon@gmail.com

\---

I have 15 years experience in information security and systems/network
administration. My last role was responsible for security operations and
compliance.

Automation and documentation are my strengths.

------
thoughtpalette
Location: Chicago IL

Remote: Preferred, experienced

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JS, TS, CSS, HTML, SAPs, Angular, etc

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YAp7JLca9qCtv2fxZ4_NfX98UPX...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YAp7JLca9qCtv2fxZ4_NfX98UPX...).

Email: ${hnUserName}chris@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-
marshall-78591710/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-marshall-78591710/)

StackOverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/697079/christopher-
marshall](https://stackoverflow.com/users/697079/christopher-marshall)

Github: [https://github.com/thoughtpalette](https://github.com/thoughtpalette)

Site: [https://thoughtpalette.com](https://thoughtpalette.com)

------
zephyrfalcon
Location: Gainesville, FL

Remote: yes (although willing to consider local positions)

Willing to relocate: no (that is not an option for me at this moment,
unfortunately)

Technologies: Python, relational databases (MS SQL Server, Postgres), web
crawling, GUI development, scripting, unit testing, SQLAlchemy, ETL, Scheme,
Prolog, Lisp, etc (always eager to pick up new programming languages or
technologies)

Resume/CV:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

Github: [http://github.com/zephyrfalcon](http://github.com/zephyrfalcon)

also: [http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon](http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon)

and: [http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon](http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

Note: Looking for full-time or part-time work.

------
Peretus
Location: Florence, Alabama

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Redux, Angular 1,
Angular 2, mobile app submission process, some experience with Rails, Express,
Node, and Firebase. I am of course proficient in all the basic tools of the
trade: HTML, CSS, SASS, Bootstrap, HTTP, RESTful APIs, etc.

Résumé/CV: Hi, I'm Casey. I've spent the last 5 years or so leveling up my
programming skills working full-time as a software engineer at a few different
companies-- from startups to medium-sized businesses. I primarily see
programming as a way to provide value at scale and am pretty pragmatic about
software; I'm a big advocate of using pre-built tools whenever possible to
save time and minimize distraction and always recommend building only what
cannot be purchased for a reasonable price.

I'm passionate about:

\- Providing excellent customer service

\- Radical transparency and the benefit of providing open, honest, candid and
kind feedback

\- Trading more verbose code for more readable and easily-understood code

\- Keeping an eye on the business goals of a software project and doing my
best to balance engineering trade-offs with the business purpose of the
project

Here's my LinkedIn, although it's a bit light on info:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/casey-
mcneil-a5625b11/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/casey-mcneil-a5625b11/)

I hope some of the above info gives you a little bit of background info and
might give you a starting point for any questions you might have for me.

I am open to contract, contract-to-hire, and full-time positions with great
teams.

Email: caseymcneil@gmail.com

Phone (give me a ring if you'd like to chat!): 405-565-7527

------
cascada
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, Haskell, Elixir; /secondary/ Perl
6, Assembly, C, SQL, JavaScript;

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com)

Email: [https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr](https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: 1)
web/mobile/desktop, 2) data science/machine learning, 3) security & 4)
blockchain/bitcoin.

I'm stronger in the first 2 areas. And less strong, but pretty interested
still in the last 2.

I'm looking more for long-term partnership rather than hire, get done and
forget thing.

My 2 latest projects are:

    
    
      - Url Shortener: https://NullUrl.xyz
    
      - Online store: https://xibalba.xyz
    

Thanks && Cheers.

------
ukoki
Location: London, UK (can travel internationally for short engagements)

Remote: Can do remote or on-site

Willing to relocate: Not for long periods of time

Technologies: Cloud Foundry (PCF and OSS flavours), Concourse, BOSH,
Terraform, AWS/GCP/vSPhere, Ruby, Golang, Bash, Docker

Email: pete@peterellisjones.com

Wether you're just getting started with CF or have been running a platform for
a while, I can help:

\- Build and operate a long-term sustainable platform based on Pivotal Cloud
Foundry or open-source Cloud Foundry

\- Train a "never-used-CF-before" devops team to do the above

\- Integrate CF with a range of logging+monitoring solutions and/or set up OSS
CF logging+monitoring tooling via BOSH.

\- Leverage CI/CD (Concourse) for eg: automated testing to assert the
stability of the platform; automated patching to reduce time platform is
vulnerable; automated upgrades to reduce manual operations burden.

\- Almost anything else to do with Cloud Foundry, Concourse and BOSH.

------
NathanRamsay
Location: Central Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not currently

I’m an entry level developer with skills in C++, Java, HTML, CSS, javascript,
SQL, and Assembly. I’m one class away from an associates in Computer Science,
and have completed all the core coursework for a CS Bachelors at James Madison
University. I have extensive training in networking and security through the
military.

I’ve worked with distributed teams in the past, where I taught myself
Blueprints for Unreal Engine 4, animation through Maya, and how to establish
an animation pipeline.

I’m open to travel, and possible relocation in the future.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uybh_vBn6iKQyHBmc1V2aIIFKj...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uybh_vBn6iKQyHBmc1V2aIIFKjKKbZyC)

Technologies: C++, Java, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, SQL, and Assembly

Email: nathan.paul.ramsay@gmail.com

------
wolco
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Vue, Angular, JQuery, Oracle, MySQL, MongoDB
certified developer, etc

Résumé/CV: m-k.ca/RQGyM

Email: rob (at) phpdeveloper.ca

Ideally looking for part time remote opportunities (upto 100 hours a month).
I'm currently working full time in the telemedicine space. My goal would be to
develop a long term relationship and possible move to full time position over
the next year.

17+ years of php, javascript and relational databases plus of variety of
shorter experiences with Angular, MongoDB, Vue, C, Java, etc

I love php, and the laravel framework but extremely open to everything from
building a roku tv channel in react, to creating a brand new crypto coin in c
to helping new startups create necessary processes or even offering strategic
business advice for startups.

What I would really love to build is the biggest php MMOG ever.

------
ealeksandrov
Location: Kazan, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (maybe later)

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, iOS, macOS, Cocoa Touch, Cocoa, Core Data,
Realm

Résumé/CV: [https://aleksandrov.ws/resume](https://aleksandrov.ws/resume)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ealeksandrov](https://github.com/ealeksandrov)

Email: evgeny@aleksandrov.ws

For last 7+ years, I am focused on iOS and macOS development. Released more
than 20 iOS apps and a few macOS apps. I have strong knowledge of Objective-C
and used Swift since first beta. Built a lot of custom UI, transitions and
animations on top of UIKit, always striving for clean and seamless user
experience. Active Git user and open source contributor, author and maintainer
of libs and tools downloaded more than a million times.

------
aberkowitz

      Location: Boston, MA, US
      Remote: Flexible
      Willing to relocate: Yes (If the work is interesting)
      Technologies:
      * Web backend (Flask, Django, Rails)
      * Frontend (CSS, HTML5, JS)
      * Mobile (Android / Java)
      * Desktop (Qt, GTK, JavaFX)
      * Programming Languages over the last 10 years:
        C, C++, Java, Ruby, Python, JavaScript, PHP (please, no), lua, SQL (Postgres, MySQL)
      Résumé/CV: http://berkowitz.org/resume.pdf
      Email: HireMe@berkowitz.org
    
    
      Jobs interests: Smart Devices / IoT for businesses. High efficiency farming. Ability to work with both hw+sw (ESP8266, STM32, etc).
      Locations interests: China, South+Central America, East+West Africa
      Languages: English, Spanish (WIP), Hebrew (poor)

------
m90
Fullstack Web Developer

Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Probably not

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Go, React, Redux, Backbone, Bacon.js,
Node.js, Express, Gin, AWS

Résumé/CV: I'm a web developer based in Berlin. I like birds, JavaScript,
Kimchi, Functional Reactive Programming, and all that. With 10+ years of
industry experience, I can help you build your MVP, consult on how to
architect or re-architect your web services, or work on improving or
maintaining your existing product. I prefer to work on projects that have a
positive social impact. In exchange, I probably won't charge you a yacht. Get
in touch for more info and a full CV or check
[https://www.frederikring.com](https://www.frederikring.com) .

Email: frederik.ring@gmail.com

------
bunmialao
Location: Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Node.js, Javascript, ES6, HTML, CSS, Sass, webpack, babel
MongoDB, Postgres, MySql, DOCKER, HEROKU GIT, TDD

Resume:
[https://bumsyalao.github.io/resume/](https://bumsyalao.github.io/resume/)

Email: bumsyalao@gmail.com

------
kiril-me
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: java, distributed systems, high scalability, machine learning,
blockchain

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBhadSj...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBhadSjWmnRnIv6mTlkBU2g/edit)

Email: post@kiril.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kiril-me](https://github.com/kiril-me)

10+ years of large-scale distributed backend systems in Java. Architected
high-load systems, load-test frameworks, web performance monitor dashboards,
lambda architecture.

------
chrispecoraro
Location: Europe/US (an American split between two continents)

Remote: Yes (with three years experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity

Technologies: Fullstack LAMP/LEMP (Laravel 5.x, Symfony 2.x, CakePHP, PHP
7.x), MySQL/MariaDB, JS (Vue.js, React, jQuery, etc.)

Resume: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have been building web
applications since 1999. The majority of my career has been full-stack web
application development in both the United States and also Europe.

I am the author of Mastering Laravel (Packt) and other peer-reviewed
publications, an invited speaker at LaravelDay, phpDay, and PHP UK.

[http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

------
azdv
Location: EU (changes frequently)

Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

------
remmelt
Senior Tech Lead / Senior DevOps engineer / Senior Software engineer

    
    
      Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands
      Remote: Yes, but prefer onsite
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: DevOps, Software Architecture, Openstack, HashiCorp stack, Salt, Ansible, Java, Go, Spring, Cassandra, Kafka, Docker (Certified Trainer)
      Résumé/CV: cv.remmelt.com
      Email: remmelt@hipcode.io
      Languages: Dutch, English
    

Senior software engineer, strong DevOps and programmable infrastructure
experience. Built and architected large scale web applications, online
auction, messaging platform. I love building software, but I love even more to
build bridges between people, and teams.

~~~
remmelt
I'm looking for contracting work.

------
bryan11
I love automation, SQL, and data workflows but wear many hats including team
lead, solution architect, DBA, DevOps engineer, and business liaison. Lots of
experience from system administration to developer makes me strong in full
stack analysis and performance tuning. I enjoy helping people solve problems
and build solutions!

    
    
      Location: Des Moines, Iowa
      Remote: Yes (worked fully remote with global teams the last six years)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: MySQL, SQL Server, SQL, Bash, Python, Perl, Linux; many DBA/DevOps/automation as well
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/bryanwelch/
      Email: bryan42@gmail.com

------
syed123
Location: San Francisco. Remote: Yes

Technologies: React, Node.js, Javascript, Php

HTML, CSS, BootStrap, Sass, webpack, babel

SQL, Postgres, MySql, PL/pgSQL

AWS, GIT

Resume/CV: Send me an email for full resume -
[https://linkedin.com/in/syedShuttari](https://linkedin.com/in/syedShuttari)

Email: Syed@Shuttari.com

12+ Years of development with last 6 yrs Cofounding a startup
[https://techcrunch.com/2011/01/31/letslunch-launches-and-
wev...](https://techcrunch.com/2011/01/31/letslunch-launches-and-wev..).

Experienced in building SaaS, Consumer and enterprise products in variety of
domains. Based out of San Francisco and Willing to relocate for the right
role.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

------
aprioni
===

Product management, project management and business development

===

    
    
      Location: remote
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: I can build stuff using Ruby, NodeJS/Typescript
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/aprioni/
      Email: alessandroprioni@gmail.com
    

===

\- experience in US and UE

\- negotiated contracts and managed projects with customers like Square,
Mercedes-Benz, Mastercard, Accenture, Deloitte, Kate Spade, Kiko, Unicredit

\- built two products from scratch leading both strategy and execution:
resulted in successful fundraising rounds for a total of $1M+ and pitch in
front of VCs like Sequoia

\- managed a distributed team of 16 people (both recruting and HR)

------
mei10
Location: Sydney / Melbourne

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, Spring, RESTful services, Database (SQLite,
MySQL), UI/UX (Bootstrap, jQuery, CSS, JSP), ORM (ORMLite, Hibernate), Junit,
Cucumber, Jmeter, JSON, Maven, Ant, Gradle, Jenkins, Tomcat, Eclipse, Git
(GitHub), Android, Jasonette (iOS & Android), Adobe Creative Suite
(Illustrator, Photoshop, Lightroom, Flash, Dreamweaver, After Effects),
Autodesk 3D Max, Auto CAD

Looking for Java/JEE, Android Developer roles.

Résumé/CV - [https://goo.gl/4Rh6ZY](https://goo.gl/4Rh6ZY) and may reach out
to me at qimeitan5 at gmail dot com.

------
adonnjohn
Developer with remote experience looking for mid-level full stack web dev or
software engineering roles

Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML/CSS, JavaScript, PHP, Java, SQL, Node.js, Vue, React,
GraphQL

Résumé/CV/Portfolio: Email me to request

Email: jrd120893@gmail.com

------
shrimpsushi
== Full-stack web developer with UI/UX design skills. Open to opportunities.
==

Location: Tokyo, Japan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Ruby/Ruby on Rails, RSpec + Capybara, JavaScript/CoffeeScript,
HTML5/CSS3, Bootstrap, MySQL / PostgreSQL, AWS, Heroku, Python, UI/UX Tools
(Photoshop, Illustrator, Sketch, InVision, AxureRP)

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2sooFmW](http://bit.ly/2sooFmW)

Email: (within CV)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/kirillragozin](http://www.linkedin.com/in/kirillragozin)

------
Slaul

      Location: NB, Canada
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Probably not
    
      Technologies: Java, Python, JavaScript, React, Angular2+
    
      Résumé/CV: Shoot me an email :)
    
      Email: ben(dot)pottle(at)gmail.com
    
    

I'm a full stack developer with about 4 years of experience working on
everything from complex, data-driven applications to simple python scripts.

I've worked on UIs big and small, from simple dashboards to larger scale data
analytics interfaces.

I enjoy working towards a high unit test coverage and ensuring that the code I
write is of high quality.

------
spython
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: arduino, processing.js, MPEG DASH, bash, d3.js, HTML5, CSS,
drupal/wordpress/hugo, film and photography..

Résumé/CV: [https://rybakov.com/](https://rybakov.com/)

Email: michail@rybakov.com

I'm an artistic researcher / speculative interaction designer. I specialize in
tuning the experience that the products provide.

My last project was at a life science company, making the machine learning
decision process more transparent. This resolved the trust issue that doctors
had with decisions provided by the machine.

------
Zpalmtree
Location: United Kingdom

Remote: Can do both remote and local, remote preferred.

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies:

* Crypto/Blockchain - Working on cryptonote based blockchains in C++ - Very interested in a blockchain position.

* Haskell, C#, C++ are my main languages, but I'm proficient in a lot of others and am quick to pick new ones up.

Résumé/CV:
[https://zacharypalmer.co.uk/resume.pdf](https://zacharypalmer.co.uk/resume.pdf)

Github: [https://github.com/ZedPea](https://github.com/ZedPea)

Email: zp@zacharypalmer.co.uk

------
njm8
Junior Full-Stack Developer looking for Vue JS or Mongoose/Express work

Location: Ithaca, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Vue JS, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Node JS, Express JS, MongoDB,
Mongoose JS

resume: www.natethedev.com

email: nate@natehtedev.com

Hello, I am an aspiring Web Developer based in Ithaca, NY. I love working with
technologies like VueJS, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Node JS, Express JS, MongoDB,
Mongoose JS and C. Whether I am building a user interface or trying to figure
out Dijkstra's algorithm, I'm always tinkering to improve things. Why not
leave the world a better place.

------
jorgemf

      Location: Spain
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Deep Learning, TensorFlow, Python, kotlin, java
      Résumé/CV: https://jorgemf.github.io/cv.html
      Email: https://jorgemf.github.io
    

Last 3 years working for a SF startup in deep learning for object detection in
images and other problems related with images. Most of my job is to apply
latest research papers ideas to solve problems in the company.

Side projects in NLP with deep learning.

Working in AI since 15 years ago.

------
cdman
Location: Romania (loooking to relocate to Germany or Austria)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (to south Germany / Austria)

Technologies: Full stack developer / CTO. Able to translate all business
requirements into technology (both code and ops). Long experience with
Java/JVM, Python and the Cloud.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.grey-panther.net/pages/resume-curriculum-
vitae.h...](https://www.grey-panther.net/pages/resume-curriculum-vitae.html)

Email: dify.ltd@gmail.com

------
segmondy
Location: US/EST (US Citizen)

Remote: ONLY remote.

Willing to relocate: No

Contact: segmond@gmail.com

Technology: The current & relevant ones (There's many more)

Linux, FreeBSD, OpenBSD Golang, Python, Node, Javascript/Typescript, PHP,
Clojure, Lua, C Angular, Flask, Symfony, Laravel, Vue Hybrid Mobile
Development Android, iOS, Cordova/Ionic Postgres, MySQL, MariaDB, Mongo,
Redis, RabbitMQ, Kafka, Cassandra AWS, GCP, Docker, Kubernetes Restful APi,
gRPC, Protobuf, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor, PHPUnit, PyTest

------
Cagisw85
Location: Bari

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate:Yes (remote preferred, but open to any options)

Technologies: Javascript, Spa, Ajax, Java, J2EE, Node.js, Angular, Heroku,
Codeship, Mysql, Postgres, HTML, Python, Ruby, Tomcat, WebServices, Rest Json

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/carloDev/Portfolio/blob/master/carlo_gior...](https://github.com/carloDev/Portfolio/blob/master/carlo_giordano_cv.pdf)

Email: giordano1985@gmail.com

------
jdaudier
Dynamic Duo Frontend Devs

Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React

We're a team of two. One of us is new to web dev and the other one has 4.5
years of experience in frontend. The one that's new to web dev is looking for
a project to work on, and the one with more experience will be mentoring for
free. You'll get two eyes for the price of one!

We know it's a unique setup, but we think it'll be the best of both worlds!

Email: jdaudier@gmail.com

------
kevalshah90
Location: San Francisco Bay Area Remote: No Willing to relocate: Maybe
Technologies: R, Python, SQL Résumé/CV:
[https://goo.gl/AQYqwf](https://goo.gl/AQYqwf) Email: kevalshah90@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/kevalshah90](https://github.com/kevalshah90)

Looking for Data Scientist/Research Scientist roles.

------
evex
Senior full stack engineer

    
    
      Location: Beirut, Lebanon
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: YES
      Technologies: python, php, nodejs, html(bootstrap), javascript(jquery), django, angularjs, css(sass/scss), aws, sql(postgres/mysql), pug/jade, jinja2, ffmpeg, yii2, express, etc...
      Résumé/CV: https://evexoio.carrd.co/
      Email: sammanabdallah@gmail.com

------
krbotmario
Location:Croatia Remote: Yes Willing to relocate:Yes
Technologies:PHP,Java,Javascript,HTML,CSS,SQL,Digital Marketing,Penetration
Testing Résumé/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mario-
krbot-76b1a0125/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mario-krbot-76b1a0125/)
Email:krbotmario@gmail.com

------
emmasz
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Potentially in the future!

Technologies: PHP 7.0, 7.1, 7.2 , Symfony 2/3/4, Laravel 5.3 - 5.5, Sylius
0.14, 0.17, Phalcon 2, 3, Wordpress etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://artkonekt.com/](https://artkonekt.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/artkonekt](https://github.com/artkonekt)

------
msc
Location: Montevideo, Uruguay. GMT -3

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Linux, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://msaizar.com](https://msaizar.com) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/)

Email: saizar.martin@gmail.com

------
grenndel
Location: Nova Scotia, Canada Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Typescript, NodeJS, PHP, MySQL, Redis, Cloud Linux Deployment,
Google Cloud, Digital Ocean

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/fla6q1y0a32ti82/David%20Postlethwa...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fla6q1y0a32ti82/David%20Postlethwa..).

Email: david@datadev.ca

------
Teichopsia
Location: Panama city.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferably Europe. Even better, Germany.

Technologies: Currently using: CLI, HTML5, CSS3, Python, Javascript. Learning:
Awk.

Résumé/CV:
[http://teichopsia.gitlab.io/resume/](http://teichopsia.gitlab.io/resume/)

Email: anthomelanous -> Ouroboros a -> hotmail

I may here again next month. All it takes is one shot.

Edit: Formatting.

------
aaronpowered
Location: Szeged / Hungary

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Clojure

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/bodza](https://github.com/bodza) /
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/robert-henryk-
zawiasa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/robert-henryk-zawiasa/)

Email: robert.zawiasa@gmail.com

------
tonym9428
I'm a data scientist who is looking a slight career change into business
strategy and analytics.

Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: open

Willing to relocate: open

Technologies: R, SQL, Python

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/abraham-
mathew-21221b29/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abraham-mathew-21221b29/)

Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com

------
alirezaafkar
Location: Tehran, Iran Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Android, Java, Kotlin Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alirezaafkar](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alirezaafkar)
Email: pesiran@gmail.com

------
cameronc56
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Software Development Engineer in Test

I have 5+ years of SDET experience writing dockerized, comprehensive test
automation in all facets of testing, tied into CI/CD that teams can rely on to
verify new features, drive development, and ensure smooth releases.

Email: cameronc56@ymail.com

------
abdullahtariq91
Location: Islamabad, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node.js, AngularJS, React, Vue.js, Express, MongoDB, Bash

Resume/CV: Send me an email :)

Email: abdullahtariq91@gmail.com

LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/abdullahtariq91/

Github: github.com/abdullahtariq91

\- been working as a Full Stack developer for the last 3 years on multiple
projects

\- interested in full stack or backend development

------
dustingetz
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: React.js, Redux, Javascript, ClojureScript, Clojure, Scala,
Java, Meteor and MongoDB, Datomic

Resume/CV: [http://www.hyperfiddle-consulting.com/](http://www.hyperfiddle-
consulting.com/)

Email: dustin.getz@hyperfiddle.net

------
akrakesh
Location: Anywhere (I'm in India)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
bmblumenfeld

      Location: San Francisco 
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Vanilla JS, React, Redux, Node, AWS 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/bmblumenfeld/
      Email: bmblumenfeld@gmail.com

~~~
bmblumenfeld
I am a full-stack engineer experienced working with React, Redux,
Node.js/Express, various DBMS, and AWS. I build highly modular, service-
oriented web applications that have significant insight into agile team
management methodologies, as well as system design and multi-tier
architectures. My most recent project was a Zagat restaurant ratings page
clone scaled to handle a database with 10 million restaurants and 2,000
requests per second deployed onto an AWS EC2 instance. I produce my best work
when working on teams that have a growth mindset, and strive to be highly
inclusive.

------
bottlerocket
Location: Cleveland OH USA

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Can't :(

Technologies: UI/UX design, HTML, CSS, JS

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/brendancullen](http://www.linkedin.com/in/brendancullen)

Email: brendan at brendancullen dot com

------
FelipeCortez
Location: São Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes, please

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, C++, Clojure, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: felipecortez.net/CV2018.pdf / felipecortez.net/projects

Email: felipecortezfi@gmail.com

Likes anything sound/music related, multimedia, creative coding, desktop/web
development.

------
jessehorne
Location: Des Moines, Iowa

Remote: perhaps

Willing to relocate: perhaps

Technologies: Python (I would love to learn new tech)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.visualcv.com/jesse-
horne](https://www.visualcv.com/jesse-horne)

Email: jesse@techlyfcompany.com

------
meiraleal
Frontend or Fullstack Engineer

Location: São Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, React Native, Node.JS, ClojureScript, Clojure

Résumé/CV: [http://cv.meiraleal.com/](http://cv.meiraleal.com/)

Email: alanmeira@gmail.com

------
reactexpert
Location: Earth

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, React Native, Redux, Relay, GraphQL, Node, MongoDB and
PostgreSQL

Resume: [https://ideatostartup.org/](https://ideatostartup.org/)

Email: contact@ideatostartup.org

------
ashutoshs
Location: San Jose,US

Remote: Yes/ But prefer onsite

Willing to relocate:Yes

Resume/CV: [https://www.ashutoshysingh.com](https://www.ashutoshysingh.com)

email: ashutosh.singh@sjsu.edu

------
substack
location: hawai'i (utc-10)

remote: yes

willing to relocate: no

technologies: webgl, js, node, c++, glsl, linux, web

cv:
[https://substack.neocities.org/cv.html](https://substack.neocities.org/cv.html)

email: substack@gmail.com

Looking for remote webgl, p2p, data viz, and mapping projects.

I'm particularly interested in work that ties together industrial,
engineering, CAD, hardware, physical simulations, and field work with computer
software. Preference for web tech.

Programming for 17 years, 12 professionally.

------
GoodbyeEarl
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Typescript, Node, React, Redux, Webpack, GraphQL, Docker, AWS,
Postgres, Mongo, Redis, RabbitMQ, Flutter, Dart

Résumé/CV: email if needed

Email: goodbye.earl@gmail.com

------
sykothekid
===

Machine Learning, Android Dev, Backend Dev

===

Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, TensorFlow, Rails

Résumé/CV: Send me an email :)

Email: jay (at) jaysyko.com

------
shesellssea
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mahern](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mahern)

------
davidparmeleeux
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Based in Maryland, USA

I’m David, a remote UX consultant. UMD computer science graduate (2006),
former Java and C# developer, switched to UX in 2012. Since 2016, I’ve focused
specifically on helping developers with UX design and wrote an ebook on this.

Most of my projects lately have involved helping startup founders acquire and
retain more users. My work also overlaps partially with UI design and product
management. If your business or organization has experienced initial success
and is looking to get to the next level through UX design, that’s a great type
of project to give me.

Some past/current projects:

\- Helped a large consumer goods company achieve 20% YoY growth in monthly
active users for an intranet application that helps them run their whole
business. \- UX lead for the DC Trails Hop On Hop Off Tours app for
Washington, DC, bus tourists. In both major app stores; thousands of
downloads. \- Designed a Q&A/polling site (on par with Quora in complexity)
from the ground up, including v1/v2+ features and user community. Currently in
development. \- Redesigned the product pages, purchasing path, and onboarding
for a fairly major pet subscription box site. Currently in development. \-
Redesigned the onboarding and transaction flows for a mobile payments app with
thousands of users. The new flows require 2/3 less effort to complete while
also accounting properly for user goals. Currently in development. \- Another
one of my startup clients is well on their way to increasing their user base
by at least 10x, partially as a result of working with me on both UX and UI
design.

Website:
[https://davidparmeleeconsulting.com](https://davidparmeleeconsulting.com).
Portfolio (case studies):
[https://davidparmeleeconsulting.com/portfolio](https://davidparmeleeconsulting.com/portfolio).

Upwork (Top Rated for nearly 2 years):
[https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~01d3ab41655d08f219](https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~01d3ab41655d08f219)

Toptal (just joined): [https://www.toptal.com/designers/resume/david-
parmelee](https://www.toptal.com/designers/resume/david-parmelee)

I’m looking for UX projects to work on while I travel around the world in June
through at least July, and I will maintain partial overlap with US time zones.
I am open to travel after I get back, but not relocation.

Email: see
[https://davidparmeleeconsulting.com/contact](https://davidparmeleeconsulting.com/contact).

